# FREE books from Paulo Coelho!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Five book from Paulo Coelho, all free at this moment:

The Way of the Bow http://www.lulu.com/content/4050367
Stories for Parents, Children, and Grandchildren http://www.lulu.com/content/4235007
Warrior of the Light, vol 1 http://www.lulu.com/content/4283463
Warrior of the Light, vol 2 http://www.lulu.com/content/4343691
Warrior of the Light, vol 3 http://www.lulu.com/content/4344171

(note that these are all PDF files; you'll have to convert them)

Leslie


----------



## luci (Oct 28, 2008)

Stories for Parents, Children and Grandchildren - Volume 2 is also available for free

http://www.lulu.com/content/4231931


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, excellent! Thanks for the update!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Paulo Coelho has made three of his books available for free download from his blog until 01/10/2010.
> 
> 
> Warrior of the Light
> ...


I felt the need to resurrect this thread from October of 2008 in light of the above post from the Free books thread in the Book Bazaar!


----------

